# Do you close the bathroom door after defecating?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

After living with many roommates over the years, I have noticed that some people shut the bathroom door after taking a dump. This rather shocked me since my family had always left the door open to air it out to be polite to the next person. My dad would always joke about it and say repeatedly, "gotta air it out, air it out." One of my current roommates does this and she doesn't even open the window wide either. Do you think it's because they are embarrassed or something? It doesn't make sense to me cause it only makes it worse if someone uses the bathroom soon after. What do you do?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I spray air freshener.. works like a charm!  
but seriously I live alone so I don't even close the door in the first place :hide ...in the past I'd make sure the bathroom window was open and close the door it would filter out the window good enough


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I leave it wide open. My poop smells like candy canes :yes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just light a damn match:lol


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Just light a damn match:lol












*lights match*...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

don't most bathrooms have an extractor fan these days? what about shutting the door and turning the fan on? or, drastically change your diet.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

I leave it open, mostly so that the next person that wants to use the toilet knows that the toilet is vacant.

Besides, my **** don't stink


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Most **** does stink, so people just need to flush sooner. Right away actually, to not give the feces time to stink up the room.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
Right-away flushing is key. Match-lighting is also useful.

My parents always closed the door but that just preserves the smell for longer. I open it.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Air it out. My parents close it and it makes me so angry because they always stink it up SO bad. You can smell it through the closed door.

I thought I was the only one who thought about this crap! Teehee.

Oookay. Nuff talking about that for the night >_>


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Close + fan.

I find air sprays turn your crap smelling bathroom into crap smelling with a hint of flower/fruit/whateverthehellyourssmellslike.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

i dont understand how people can talk so openly about taking a crap, this type of conversation i would especially not participate in real life, now you got people who are doing or into scat porn, vomits


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

pita said:


> ^
> Right-away flushing is key. ...


the courtesy flush!!


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I turn the good old fan on while I'm in there taking care of business by the end of all that the airing out process is complete and I shut the door behind me on my way out.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I BEG YOUR PARDON?! I only use the bathroom to powder my nose, how very dare you!


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Turn fan on, close door. I had a few friends over one day and they used my bathroom, and forgot to turn on the fan, but closed the door and their **** smell started to come up from under the door...Smelled rank mann...and *******s forgot to flush.


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Syndacus said:


> Turn fan on, close door. I had a few friends over one day and they used my bathroom, and forgot to turn on the fan, but closed the door and their **** smell started to come up from under the door...Smelled rank mann...and *******s forgot to flush.


Gross. If I were you, I'd forbid them to visit again if they ate anything before hand. This type of gross activity should not ever be done at anyone's house. If you have to go then well, just don't. Don't go. Be uncomfortable for a few hours and go later when you're at home. ()


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I forbade one of them to never use my bathroom again...and the other one has learned the hard way when I made him go outside in the bushes near the dog poop area of our apartment.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hiccups said:


> *lights match*...


Ooh, that's pretty! :lol

Honestly, it shouldn't matter as long as the next person doesn't immediately go in after you. Purifying air fresheners, as mentioned, would work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, thank goodness you didn't use the names option! :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Close the door.

The smell of my **** could knock a buzzard off a **** wagon.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol'd at thread title


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Purifying air fresheners, as mentioned, would work.


They don't. Who wants the smell of flowers & s***?

I turn on the bath fan.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I usually open the window (if there is one). If there's not, I spray, spray spray! The bathroom door is right across from my bedroom, so...yeah the smell... ew.


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

*I leave it opened like my family*

But when other family comes over or friends, some of them close it and im all waiting like an idiot to use the bathroom until i notice no one is in there lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

My poop smells like roses, so no issues here.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

depends on who is around!! ;p


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

SAS has been really preoccupied with poop lately, haha.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Close and turn on the fan + spray air freshener, if you must know. :um


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Of course! (If there is any) I spray some air freshener or Febreze, then turn on the exhaust fan and close the door. I would hope others around me had manners and did the same.:?


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

I lived with my EX GF and her horrible mother for a while and she would leave the door open WHILE peeing and pooping at night when she thought we where asleep.
My god...the things I saw...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Light a match... :um


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Spray air freshener, turn vent on, & close the door after.
I know a few people who keep the door wide open after they **** but yeah...you supposed to close the door after lol.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm this reminds me, I bought this light bulb that has a negative ion generator in it, I never tried it in the washroom... will try tomorrow. It will be the ultimate test. [on second thought... bad idea "use only in dry locations"]

BTW it sucks living in an apartment... you be eating breakfast and then ...


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

I remember walking in on a flatmate who was in the toilet turding with the door closed but unlocked. Talk about awkward.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TheoBobTing said:


> I remember walking in on a flatmate who was in the toilet turding with the door closed but unlocked. Talk about awkward.


"turding"? That's a new one :lol


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like it's time to sit down with your roomies and tell them all about the wonders of air freshener sprays.

I think the reasoning behind closing the door is that it's not very pleasant to be sitting in the next room and find yourself accosted by the smell of someone's poop. Closing the door confines it to the scene of the crime.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TheoBobTing said:


> I remember walking in on a flatmate who was in the toilet turding with the door closed but unlocked. Talk about awkward.


In Japan, the toilet is usually in a small separate room from the shower. So when I was living in this "gaijin house" (communal housing with 10-15 people), one time I came home and this crazy Canadian roommate, sitting on the toilet, opens the door partially, waves and says, "Hi, Komorikun!!!" 

I was like :eek!! And said, "close the door *sshole!!" :mum


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Once I defecated in a public restroom and some dude walked in and said very loudly, "It smells like **** in here!" 

I didn't think it was that bad but...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Once I defecated in a public restroom and some dude walked in and said very loudly, "_*It smells like **** in here!*_"
> 
> I didn't think it was that bad but...


Did you make this face when you heard that?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah I close the door. In fact, I turn the vent on before i do. :yes


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

My poop is odourless. Incidentally, I eat loads of red meat; take that, vegetarians!


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

mercy flush


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I close the door and leave the fan on for about 15 minutes. Nobody wants to use a bathroom that smells like poop. If you open the door, people who walk by can smell it. The fan is the best.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

offbyone said:


> SAS has been really preoccupied with poop lately, haha.


 I've always been preoccupied with poop. I love bathroom humor. "Your son rip is on line toot" is my favorite commercial.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

No because the smell will drift out. I spray air freshener.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

We do not have a fan in our bathroom. So you need to open the window AND the door to get the **** smell out. But she still closes the door and does not open the window any wider than it already was.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I always leave it open afterwards. In fact, when i'm home alone i don't even close the door while i'm using it, lol! When i had my own apartment i don't think the bathroom door ever got shut. Taking a **** with the door open, no shirt on, and smoking a cigarrette...oh so relaxing. Stop me if i've said to much


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

I lived with one French girl and one Irish guy who don't even flush and it's not just once... WTH man, even dogs and cats cover their poop with dirt. My other house mate had to leave a post-it to remind the Irish guy to flush :flush:flush:flush


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What is it with Europeans?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The ol' 'light a match' trick seems to work pretty good. :um


----------



## SevenDays (Jan 13, 2013)

I invite everybody round for a bathroom party.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I close the door. I don't stink up the bathroom. The trick is to flushwhen it lands on the water. If there is no poop to stink up the bathroom then how can you leave the bathroom stinky?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Hiccups said:


> *lights match*...


Lol tsar bomba, watching videos of thermonuclear weapons explode is a hobby of mine.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well ofcourse because my bathroom is in my room. I just open the window and spray some lysol.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

SevenDays said:


> I invite everybody round for a bathroom party.


:lol

My poo is pretty un-sniffable. Seriously. I don't know why but it never smells. Either way, i'd leave the bathroom door open afterward.

As for my sisters.....Hot damn. Sometimes I go in there and think somebody dropped a nuclear sh*t bomb.

Then I spaz out with the lysol until I have an asthma attack.

On another note: I just spent the past couple minutes lol'ing while reading through this thread.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Only if it's a stink bomb, but even then that's what you have ceiling fans for


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

nubly said:


> The trick is to flushwhen it lands on the water. If there is no poop to stink up the bathroom then how can you leave the bathroom stinky?


Seriously, why don't enough people know this technique? :teeth

One of my roommates from freshman year of college had this ENORMOUS boyfriend that frequently stayed with her and also made ENORMOUS stenches in the bathroom. He never noticed the air neutralizer that we had in there, so he propped open the door after he went, which made the smell fill the common room of our suite and travel to the bedrooms. I nearly choked on it every time. Poor guy.


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes. Or at least turn the fan on.

God I hate it when people don't do it. It's like a stink nuke bomb.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

when in the process, i close it.

after, i keep it open

its to let everyone know in the house that the bathroom is free. a closed door means someone is using it...


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bathroom with fan = Shut door turn on fan
Bathroom with no fan and other people in the house = Leave door shut
Bathroom with no fan and home alone = let it air out


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No I open it. I always turn on the fan and use air freshener. Plus I don't eat a diet that produces really smelly craps (unless I get food poisoning.)


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I laughed at the poll question.

No, I don't close the door. Air freshener works the best, not that my crap is that smelly anyway. My dad on the other hand, his **** could make a scavenger bird barf.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I leave it open...to air it out lol..or i crack the window..sometimes i spray air freshener but usually too lazy to care


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

While defecating, I used the ventilator. Then I leave the door open.


----------

